
Google's Bazel build system integrates with XCode - leftjeff
http://tulsi.bazel.io/
======
brudgers
Past discussion of Bazel in general:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9256844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9256844)

